# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Russian Winter Coats and Jackets - What are the brands?

## Hanna

I was watching Россия 24 on and off a bit this past week and I have noticed that a lot of Russian women have VERY nice winter coats. I'm talking about the parka style with fur hood. Even though I come from colder climes myself, and have been around a bit this winter I don't recognise any of these coats. They look a bit Italian (Max Mara, maybe) but I really don't think a lot of people in Moscow buy expensive Italian designer coats.... Or do they? 
I'm thinking that there might be a Russian company that makes stylish winter wear and I'd like to know what it's called.  
Either way, the question is: Are there some Russian designers, brands etc for coats? I saw one coat twice that was really nice, I'd quite like one like that myself.  
If anyone has any info about this, please let me know!  
PS - I also saw some very nice boots on TV - look Italian. Do people in Russia buy Italian designer boots, or are there local companies making nice high good quality leather boots - if so what's the company called?

----------


## Ramil

> I'm thinking that there might be a Russian company that makes stylish winter wear and I'd like to know what it's called.

 China, everything's made in China, maybe Turkey, but I'm sure that what you'd seen was NOT of a Russian design.   

> Either way, the question is: Are there some Russian designers, brands etc for coats? I saw one coat twice that was really nice, I'd quite like one like that myself.

 I think even if there are SOME FEW Russian designers buying an Italian coat will be quite less expensive. And of a better qualty, I think. Still, I'm not an expert in fashion.  ::    

> PS - I also saw some very nice boots on TV - look Italian. Do people in Russia buy Italian designer boots, or are there local companies making nice high good quality leather boots - if so what's the company called?

 There are quite a number of cheap NONAME brands (possibly Chinese), but Russian women are crazy abot footwear (idk, maybe this disease is universal). I know quite a few women who will choose to save on their food in order to buy some nice Italian shoes or boots. So, perhaps, what you saw was indeed Italian.

----------


## vikk

It's true everything is made in China and Turkey. There are Italian and other foreign designers brands in Moscow too. But these brands are very expensive. It's sad.

----------


## Hanna

Ah, ok.... So it's cheap Chinese copies of Italian, or possibly in the case of rich people it might be genuine Italian designers. 
Russian women wear much more stylish winterwear than for example the average Scandinavian or Polish. Don't know about the rest of Eastern Europe. 
And in most of the rest of Europe really warm winter wear is not needed and you get too hot in a down parka. So it's quite exceptional to see so much stylish winter wear at the same time.

----------


## Ramil

Every Russian woman wants a furcoat, not a parka.

----------


## xdns

There are several Russian brands of shoes: Carlo Pazolini, Ralf Ringer, Tervolina, TJ Collection, Chester, Carnaby, Camelot. They produce their shoes in Russia or some other country like China, Poland etc. Their stores are ubiquitous in Russia. There is also well-known Belwest from Belarus. 
Do you notice that none of these brands sound like Russian? It is common belief among our businessmen that our people are fond of everything from the West  ::  There are also many Russian brands of clothes, home appliances, groceries, cosmetics etc. which follow the same naming pattern.

----------


## diogen_

> Every Russian woman wants a furcoat, not a parka.

 Yep. Local women have a certain affinity to furcoats.))
А ты меня любишь? Ага!! А ты со мной будешь? Ага!! А шубу мне купишь????..... http://otvet.mail.ru/question/44641686

----------


## Hanna

Yeah I was in Belarus 2011 and noticed that they manufacture clothes there, some of it quite nice and VERY  good prices, excellent value and made locally, not in China.... 
Can they really sell this for the same price in Russia - it was extremely cheap, despite being quite good.  
They also have some Italian designer shops in central Minsk - regular European prices there.  
Haven't been in Russia in "modern" times so I have no idea about what Russian shopping is like! Read that people from Helsinki go to St Petersburg to shop now - whereas previously it was the other way around. Might be too glammy for my taste!  
 Some Russian women dress really nicely imho,..
.
I inherited a fur coat from my mother (which she actually bought in Russia). But I have never used it.

----------


## Ramil

Generally, I noticed that Russian women pay more attention to how they look than the Europeans. Some people disapprove, but certainly not me.

----------


## vikk

> Generally, I noticed that Russian women pay more attention to how they look than the Europeans. Some people disapprove, but certainly not me.

 ah-ha-ha......It's one of the most important action of Russian women :: 
I certainly approve too.

----------

